# MYSQL DB ERSTELLEN (ohne phpmyadmin)



## odihimself (18. Juni 2004)

Ok, bis jetzt habe ich immer phpmyadmin oder confixx auf den servern gehabt! Aber jetzt eben nicht mehr! und ich möchte ein Newsscript installieren das eine mysql Datenbank benötigt! 
Und wie immer muss man halt in der config datei den db namen und pw eingeben! 

nun zur frage! wie mach i de datenbank ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Begib dich einfach in den MySQL  Consolen Client ... im /bin-Verzeichnis von MySQL oder tipp einfach mal "mysql" in der Konsole ein.

Unter Umständen musst du dich dann noch mit Benutzernamen  und Kennwort authentifizieren je nachdem wie es bei dir Konfiguriert ist.

Danach gibst du einfach ein:


```
create database MeineDB;

auf die Datenbank wechselst du dann nach dem anlegen mit:

use MeineDB;
```

Das wars schon.

Gruß Tom


----------



## odihimself (18. Juni 2004)

Wo ist das genau?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ähm du hast doch shell Zugriff zu deinem System, oder?
Wenn nicht hast du ein Problem. Andernfalls findest du diese MySql Konsolenanwendung im bin Verzeichnis deiner MySQL Installation. Wo die liegt musst du schon selber wissen. 

Gruß Tom


----------

